# Opinions needed on Brother KH891



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

I am wanting to buy a good used knitting machine. I found this one on e-bay and wonder if it is a relatively good deal. Opinions please!
http://www.ebay.com/itm/BROTHER-KNITTING-MACHINE-KH-891-WITH-BROTHER-KR-850-RIBBER-PUNCHCARD-PACKAGE/181325731095?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D163%26meid%3D5266085616094407628%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1088%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D301112039952%26


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I am wanting to buy a good used knitting machine. I found this one on e-bay and wonder if it is a relatively good deal. Opinions please!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BROTHER-KNITTING-MACHINE-KH-891-WITH-BROTHER-KR-850-RIBBER-PUNCHCARD-PACKAGE/181325731095?rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.m1851&_trkparms=aid%3D222002%26algo%3DSIC.FIT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D163%26meid%3D5266085616094407628%26pid%3D100005%26prg%3D1088%26rk%3D2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D301112039952%26


Very expensive, that is over twice the price you would normally pay in UK, but a lot of sellers won't post abroad. I love my 891


----------



## kazbill (Jun 10, 2012)

I put an ad in the wanted section of my local newspaper. There are many older people who do not have access to internet and still read this section. They knitting machines gathering dust and in some cases may have forgotten they have one! I have two from doing this. A brother 881 and ribber ( she was taking it to the tip!) and a brother 260 she wanted £30 for! Hope this helps.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

kazbill said:


> I put an ad in the wanted section of my local newspaper. There are many older people who do not have access to internet and still read this section. They knitting machines gathering dust and in some cases may have forgotten they have one! I have two from doing this. A brother 881 and ribber ( she was taking it to the tip!) and a brother 260 she wanted £30 for! Hope this helps.


Good idea, I will try that


----------



## franci6810 (Dec 18, 2012)

Too much. Even postage is too much. You will certainly find another machine for lots less. I have a Kh891 with Kr830 and love working with them - is a punchcard machine and has a built-in knitleader that uses mylar sheets (maybe most difficult part to find). Good luck on your "quest".
Franci


----------



## SometimesaKnitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanks all for your opinion. Nothing worse than finding out you have been had! I will keep looking. I might try advertising for one.


----------



## rita3 (Oct 3, 2012)

This machine is far two expensive do not buy it


----------



## imaxian (Dec 17, 2011)

Keep in mind that it has been serviced and comes with a 2yr parts and labor warranty. Also if you buy one that has to be shipped it must be packaged properly. It cost me almost $100 to ship mine across the country to be repaired (by the time I bought the foam board etc for packaging it and the postage and the insurance).


----------



## shan (Jul 29, 2012)

Wow, even from a Canadian point of view it is too expensive! It looks like it has a built-in knit contour, but they don't mention it in the machine description?!


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

SometimesaKnitter said:


> I am wanting to buy a good used knitting machine. I found this one on e-bay and wonder if it is a relatively good deal. Opinions please!
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BROTHER-KNITTING-MACHINE-KH-891-WITH-BROTHER-KR-850-RIBBER-PUNCHCARD-PACKAGE/181325731095?2%26rkt%3D4%26sd%3D301112039952%26


This machine will have to be shipped a long distance, and the two year warrenty is hard to fulfill when the seller is so far away from you (Nebraska to UK)
I would recommend a more local dealer for a cleaned and repaired machine with help closer to you. I found this

Knitking KH-891 with a built in Knitleader, all tools, manuals are included. You can Knit fairisle, tuck, slip and weave and many combinations of the them. Tools are included, new sponge bar. Great knitting machine for the beginner or anyone. (LT)

$649.00 
at http://www.customknitsmfg.net/brotherknittingmachines.html

This store is in Minnesota, has a good reputation, and knows how to package machines for shipping.

Yes, it might seem expensive compared to some found in grandma's attic after grandma dies, but this machine is in working, clean condition. It will definitely not give you problems that an untested machine might.

Dorothy also has ribbers which will fit the machine and be in ready to run condition!
PS since she is in the USA it will be easier for you to phone her for help or to ask any questions you might have <G>

There are other reliable dealers of used machines in the US. I just happened to find this specific machine, which is a good one, on this site. I have the 892 (no knitleader build in) and love it.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

WOw! First of all it would cost you a fortune to have it shipped. I bought one from UK, an 891 and paid $250 dollars. THat was a few years ago and prices have gone up. You live in Nebraska USA correct? Go to
http://www.knitknackshop.com/machines/used.html They have a ribber for that machine for $300 and one for $350. For $1000 they have the best electronic that Brother ever made the 970. You can also go to Daisyknits.com, she has some nice machines for sale and customknitsmfg.net has an 891 for sale for $649. Which I was surprised it is selling for so much. You can buy a machine from 1 dealer and the ribber from another. These 3 dealers sell machines that have been cleaned, tested and get packed well for shipping. THey also guarantee them. 
FORGET the one on eBay.


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks, euvid, for mentioning some other dealers which I did not mention. Buying a machine from any of these dealers would be a better choice for a new machine knitter. 
Ebay and estate sales might be fine for an experienced knitter who knows the machines and how to clean them and where to buy replacement parts, but for a new knitter it is best to start with a machine that has all its parts and is ready to start knitting with.
Rita in Raleigh, NC


----------



## llamagenny (Feb 26, 2013)

Try Craigslist also, that's where I got my Brother 940--I had gotten an inexpensive mid-range hobby machine from Ebay but wanted the patterning and lace capabilities. But do your research first (try aboutknittingmachines.com). I took my 940 down to Los Angeles to have it serviced at Newtons. It cost almost again as much as the machine, so comparable to what you would pay from Customknitsmfg.com or another dealer who does the set up work. But I got what I wanted and it works well.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

An excellent machine. I love mine and use it extensively for most of my knitting. It takes a garter carriage and has a built-in knit-leader (which I have never used)which I believe are wonderful if you know how to use it. I am appalled at the price of second hand machines in other countries. We pay nothing like that here in New Zealand for good second hand machines.


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

I have just sold my 891 plus Ribber for £150.00 it was in excellent condition


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

pengee said:


> An excellent machine. I love mine and use it extensively for most of my knitting. It takes a garter carriage and has a built-in knit-leader (which I have never used)which I believe are wonderful if you know how to use it. I am appalled at the price of second hand machines in other countries. We pay nothing like that here in New Zealand for good second hand machines.


Try your knitleader, they are simple to learn and mean you can use any yarn. Most patterns come with diagrams and it is easy to draw on the plastic sheet


----------

